# Marker Buoys



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

What are the best Marker Buoys to mark wreaks when the seas are up? I have Marker Buoy from bass pro and it worksok when the water is flat but when the seas go up it drifts takes off line and so on. I saw one at half hitch for $54.95 that says it will not drift is it worth getting or is there anyones out there any better? Or home made ones also?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Brandonshobie (12/18/2009)*What are the best Marker Buoys to mark wreaks when the seas are up? I have Marker Buoy from bass pro and it worksok when the water is flat but when the seas go up it drifts takes off line and so on. I saw one at half hitch for $54.95 that says it will not drift is it worth getting or is there anyones out there any better? Or home made ones also?




Angus cow doctor made a really nice one out of a big jug and some split pvc.... worked great, Im sure he would send you pics


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ihave the *Suremarker*. A bit costly but worth the money, IMO. See the link below for more info. The buoy is sold locally and thru other internet sites. I have also owned the *American Bandit* buoy. Also a good buoy buy I prefer the Suremarker.















American Bandit

Suremarker<P align=justify>*? **The Suremarker<SUP>TM </SUP>is made with the highest grade plastics and PVC
? Prevails in harsh salt water and sun conditions
? Fast Deployment - No back lash
? Stops and locks into place automatically at desired depth
? Contains 200 ft. of 100 lb. test line
? Anchoring aid - The highly visibly flag indicates wind direction
? Night fishing - Insert a glow stick in the clear tubing and watch**
the bait swarm
? Easily retrieved with the patented clicker reel
? Portable - fits in most rod holders and rocket launchers
? Great for drift fishing when using two Suremarkers<SUP>TM</SUP>
? One year limited warranty *<P align=justify>http://www.suremarker.com/products.htm


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I have the Suremarker. A bit costly but worth the money, IMO. See the link below for more info. The buoy is sold locally and thru other internet sites. I have also owned the American Bandit buoy. Also a good buoy buy I prefer the Suremarker.




X 2


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE There it is!!! 

I used to use clorox jugs. I have used both of the 2 previous bouys mentioned also. All three bouys have therepositives and negatives. The clorox jug works best for me. You can even put a glowstickin the clorox jug and use it at nite. The jug will glow like a lite bulb. I put i pre determined amount of line on the jug. I usally use a window weight for the weight. As faras it is for one being more suceptible to drifting off than the other , I find one is no better than the other. I have had all3 types of bouys drift off if the conditions are rite. I tie about a 10 ft. piece of rope on the weight then then line that is on the jug.If I had to say, I would say that building seas are more likely tocarry a bouy off than falling seas.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

This is what I use. Low tech, very cheap, never has backlash. If I lose it, I am out.......... $10 or so?

Of course, I am a *******, cheap, and more interested in catching fish than looking pretty, but for what it is worth, here you go!

One 2.5 gallon penzoil 2 stroke oil jug (I like their brand, and the yellow jug is nice! )

Split some PVC down the middle, mark where they extend past jug and heat the pvc to create a bend. Attach to jug with zip ties. Wrap the string (I use nylon trotline cord) to the weight. about 2 pounds of lead works well. I also keep some weights that I poured up with concrete in 1/2 gallon milk jugs with an eyebolt set in it to tie off to.

The PVC is important because without it, the string will unwind itself by slipping off one end of the jug, and make a HUGE mess. The jug CAN be compressed to make a concave surface that will retain the string (mostly) but this leads to premature cracking of the side of the jug. I lost my last one due to that fate....




























When you deploy, get to the bottom first, give a few yards extra string, go through the handle and twist the loop once before dropping it over the jug cap. Throw it overboard, and you are set! 










The next one I build, I am going to try to make a PVC frame (no splitting) to encompass the jug, and put endcaps on all the PVC so that it will be more stable. Glue all connectors to maintain airtight seal. Use 45 degree elbow and short piece to accomplish the "legs". The design is constantly being improved on!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (12/20/2009)*This is what I use. Low tech, very cheap, never has backlash. If I lose it, I am out.......... $10 or so?
> 
> Of course, I am a *******, cheap, and more interested in catching fish than looking pretty, but for what it is worth, here you go!
> 
> ...


Thats one ugly mug! I bet cobia are even scared to swim around that thing


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Its ugly but works pretty damn good


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I have the American Bandit and am happy with it. Should something happen to it I may go with the Sure Marker next time just for comparison?s sake.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Angus,

That is a fine example of ******* engineering!!:clap


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *angus_cow_doctor (12/20/2009)*This is what I use. Low tech, very cheap, never has backlash. If I lose it, I am out.......... $10 or so?


Had the home made buoys before. Here's the disadvantage. All the line will spool out and the float will not be where intended. For example, if you have 200 feet of line and drop the buoy in 70 feet of water, the marker will be approximately 187 feet down current from the weight. The lateral displacement will obviously decrease as the water depth increases. On the other hand, the Suremarker or the American Bandit buoys will be almost directly above the lead weight. I know it works, under most sea conditions, because I use it to dive. As far as loosing the marker - the only way you'll loose it is if you forget it. If the weight get snagged in the wreck, all you have to do is break the line. If you're a diver, this should never happen.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

> *Orion45 (12/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *angus_cow_doctor (12/20/2009)*This is what I use. Low tech, very cheap, never has backlash. If I lose it, I am out.......... $10 or so?
> ...


You did not read all of my original post.....

I said to loop the line through the jug handle and AROUND the neck of the jug. This prevents any more line from coming off. Of course, if you are using the plain old jug without any PVC, then yes it can spool off and create a mess as well as be way off the wreck.....


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *angus_cow_doctor (12/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Orion45 (12/21/2009)*
> ...


I did read your entire post. However, your method requires you to be stopped as you deploy the buoy. By the time you mark the wreck and then back down to a full stop, most likely you'll be off of the wreck/spot. With the Suremarker or the American Bandit all you need to do is to throw the markerASTERN as you start marking the wreck.99% percent of the time my markers are ON/RIGHT NEXT to the wreck.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I've tried a few different buoys and I finally found the last one I buy unless I loose it, the Suremarker is by far the best out there IMO.


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

cheap & effective -

Cut about 20" off of a swimming noodle. One of those 5' foam floaty things that sell for only a couple of bucks. Easy to store so carry a few for various depths.


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

X 2 on the noodle! I have three or four of different depths. Works great.


----------



## WesleyPipes (Dec 24, 2009)

dont know about the sure marker but the bandit has done us well. It seems the sure marker would be a better option though. the bandit auto sets so i throw the whole thing with weight over when we mark bottom and watch it work itself. I use a 10 lb bench press weight as buoy anchorwith acouplefeet of 40 lbmono tied to weight just in case it snags the bottom. Id just wrap line on a gaff pole and pull to break it off and save twine, luckily no snags yet.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

i use an orange one gal. go-jo jug with the appropriate length of line . it s free butim cheap sometimes:moon:moon


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I use the same think as Angus. Not the same style but same concept. Cost me about 8 or 9 bucks to make and hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *WesleyPipes (12/24/2009)*dont know about the sure marker but the bandit has done us well. It seems the sure marker would be a better option though. the bandit auto sets so i throw the whole thing with weight over when we mark bottom and watch it work itself. I use a 10 lb bench press weight as buoy anchorwith acouplefeet of 40 lbmono tied to weight just in case it snags the bottom. Id just wrap line on a gaff pole and pull to break it off and save twine, luckily no snags yet.






thats a damn good idea bout the mono


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Just a lesson learned on the bouys. Attaching a chum bag to the marker bouy weight may seem like a good idea but it's not. I used to do that until Mr Shark grabbed the chum bag and swam off with it. I had to chase that bouy around for about 20 minutes before we could snag it.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *WesleyPipes (12/24/2009)*dont know about the sure marker but the bandit has done us well. It seems the sure marker would be a better option though. the bandit auto sets so i throw the whole thing with weight over when we mark bottom and watch it work itself. I use a 10 lb bench press weight as buoy anchorwith acouplefeet of 40 lbmono tied to weight just in case it snags the bottom. Id just wrap line on a gaff pole and pull to break it off and save twine, luckily no snags yet.


I use about 4-5 feet of 1/16" stainless steel cable. This will prevent most of the abrasion on your line since the abrasion occurs close to the weight. I would ratherreplace the mason's twine than loose the buoy. The twine costs a couple of bucks as compared to the cost of the buoy. Be sure to inspect the twine regularly.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Kim (12/24/2009)*Just a lesson learned on the bouys. Attaching a chum bag to the marker bouy weight may seem like a good idea but it's not. I used to do that until Mr Shark grabbed the chum bag and swam off with it. I had to chase that bouy around for about 20 minutes before we could snag it.


Soundslike poor seamanship to me. oke


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmmm never thought about the seamanship aspect of the evolution. However I did try to hail Mr Shark on channel 16, 68 and 72 to ask him to cease and desist evasive maneuvering, but it was to no avail, he must have had his radio off.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

I've used both & prefer the Bandit as the SureMark is rather fragile & if you're not careful you'll break it, esp. the winding handle... Either way I've found that you really need 3 people to retrieve it. 1 to wind the reel, 1 to keep tension on the line, & 1 to pull up the weight. 2 people can do it, but it's a PITA & if you don't keep the right tension on the string it will get caught internally causing it to hang up upon deployment & you can lose the buoy....


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

use noodle... 3 cut @ 18 inches ... tied together.... see pic. does not tingle linewhen you drop it o/b. 

Poppy (orange can see better)


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

> *Pierce07 (12/24/2009)*I use the same think as Angus. Not the same style but same concept. Cost me about 8 or 9 bucks to make and hasn't let me down yet.


Works great!! Even a great perch for the birds!! Great for marking a dropped speargun too!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Learn to hold up without one!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *Freespool (12/25/2009)*Learn to hold up without one!


x2


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *REEL STAMAS (12/25/2009)*I've used both & prefer the Bandit as the SureMark is rather fragile & if you're not careful you'll break it, esp. the winding handle... Either way I've found that you really need 3 people to retrieve it. 1 to wind the reel, 1 to keep tension on the line, & 1 to pull up the weight. 2 people can do it, but it's a PITA & if you don't keep the right tension on the string it will get caught internally causing it to hang up upon deployment & you can lose the buoy....


Three people to retrieve a buoy? You must be a union man. LOL


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

> *Orion45 (12/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *REEL STAMAS (12/25/2009)*I've used both & prefer the Bandit as the SureMark is rather fragile & if you're not careful you'll break it, esp. the winding handle... Either way I've found that you really need 3 people to retrieve it. 1 to wind the reel, 1 to keep tension on the line, & 1 to pull up the weight. 2 people can do it, but it's a PITA & if you don't keep the right tension on the string it will get caught internally causing it to hang up upon deployment & you can lose the buoy....
> ...


No, I don't think that is union logic. Sounds like government logic to me......:doh


----------



## WesleyPipes (Dec 24, 2009)

> *Orion45 (12/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *WesleyPipes (12/24/2009)*dont know about the sure marker but the bandit has done us well. It seems the sure marker would be a better option though. the bandit auto sets so i throw the whole thing with weight over when we mark bottom and watch it work itself. I use a 10 lb bench press weight as buoy anchorwith acouplefeet of 40 lbmono tied to weight just in case it snags the bottom. Id just wrap line on a gaff pole and pull to break it off and save twine, luckily no snags yet.
> ...


the point is to just break off the weight and keep all else. then u can just grab any junk metal to replace the buoy weight


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *WesleyPipes (12/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Orion45 (12/24/2009)*
> ...


If you're fishing, I'll have to concede that a weaker leader is better than the stainless steel cable. Since I use the buoy primarily for diving, I prefer the ss cable leader to reduce the abrasion on theline and avoid it from breaking while I'm under. My leader is easily detached since I have a snap swivel on each end. I will make another leader with 40# mono for the times when I'm fishing only.


----------

